
Ask HN: Do you feel intimidated for being short? - 0x54MUR41
I am a 24 years old guy and 5&#x27;6&#x27;&#x27; tall. I don&#x27;t know why I always compare my height to others in the office or public places, like mall. When I meet a guy that is taller than me I feel intimidated. Somehow it becomes a habit. Do you have any suggestion for being confident with this height?<p>Thank you.
======
yepublica
I am 5'8". I am short by American standards. I mean at least 50% women are
taller than me. But, looking at the plus side, there are 50% women shorter
than me. I live in PNW. Most men are a inch or two taller than me. Most women
are two or three inches shorter than me.

Don't worry about it. Go live your life.

~~~
twobyfour
Actually, depending on which set of statistics you trust, the median height
for women in the US is 5'4" or 5'6".

You're easily taller than the average woman (unless she's wearing heels).

